# [oT] app-games/americas-army

## hellraiser

chi è che ha questo giochetto ???

è molto carino e divertente...volevo  vedere se riuscivamo a organizzare una partita in multiplayer.... magari ci mettiamo  d'accordo in chat per gli orari...

allora che ne dite ??  su  ke è divertente....

per ki ankora  non conoscesse questo gioco, puoi installarlo semplicemente  facendo "emerge app-games/americas-army"...

addiosss

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> chi è che ha questo giochetto ???
> 
> è molto carino e divertente...volevo  vedere se riuscivamo a organizzare una partita in multiplayer.... magari ci mettiamo  d'accordo in chat per gli orari...
> 
> allora che ne dite ??  su  ke è divertente....
> ...

 

Io ho scaricato il LiveCD di americas-army ma sinceramente non l'ho ancora provato.

----------

## jdoe

io ce l'ho... e mi sta bene facci un mp anche se son niubbo  :Very Happy: 

Cmq, il server ? chi lo fa?

John

----------

## Benve

sulla mia geforce2MX e un duron650 scatta, è ingiocabile, peccato.

Comunque si può anche giocare a altro:

app-games/xtux

----------

## _Echelon_

Per me va bene ma il live cd è troppo lento.

----------

## hellraiser

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> Per me va bene ma il live cd è troppo lento.

 

no  conviene emergerlo...anke a me il livecd non va benissimo...

----------

## bsolar

Ormai sono diventato allergico anche solo alla parola "america's army" figuriamoci se ci gioco...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## siggy

Ho dei problemi ha farlo partire...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

History:

Exiting due to error

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Secondo voi come si puo' risolvere ?

Ho dato un'occhiata in giro ma mi sembra che i driver GLX funzionino solo con le NVIDIA.

----------

## _Echelon_

Uhm. la prima domanda che mi viene da farti è.. hai attivato il 3d ?

(snche se è scema..)

----------

## teknux

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Ormai sono diventato allergico anche solo alla parola "america's army" figuriamoci se ci gioco... 

 

si infatti è stato concepito a scopi propagandistici...

ti dirò di più: un mio amico patito di giochi l'ha voluto provare, ma il bello è che non è riuscito a toglierlo completamente (parlo su win ovviamente), ricomparivano le icone sul desktop e altre scempiaggini. 

a parte questo, se non sbaglio c'è stato un thread sul forum dove sono uscite fuori alcune polemiche da altri utenti gentoo. c'era un link in qualche GWN vecchia...

saluti,

tek

----------

## koma

non vedo l'ora di tornare a casa per provarlo  :Smile:  intanto via ssh lo emergo.

Ultimamente poi ho provato uno splendido giro  :Very Happy: 

Passo dal v4 della mia ragazza (libero) vado sull'adsl v4 di un mio amico (interbusinness) ed esco in v6 (he) ed entro sulla mia macchina in v6 (sideralis) per entrare in fastweb (lan) così accedendo al mio pc in lan (home).

Solo un problema scrivo A e dopo 5 minuti che mi accorgo di aver premuto S cancello e Scrivo A quindi dopo altri 10 minuti vedo finalmente apparire S  :Smile: ))) .

----------

## JacoMozzi

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *koma wrote:*   

> non vedo l'ora di tornare a casa per provarlo  intanto via ssh lo emergo.
> 
> Ultimamente poi ho provato uno splendido giro 
> 
> Passo dal v4 della mia ragazza (libero) vado sull'adsl v4 di un mio amico (interbusinness) ed esco in v6 (he) ed entro sulla mia macchina in v6 (sideralis) per entrare in fastweb (lan) così accedendo al mio pc in lan (home).
> ...

 

tuttto questo per cosa ??

 :Confused: 

----------

## HexDEF6

Ritornando al discorso principale...

avete visto che e' uscita la versione 1.9 ???????????????

e' gia nel portage???????

Ciao

----------

## _Echelon_

```

*  app-games/americas-army

      Latest version available: 170

```

----------

## koma

è uscita la 190 nel portage

----------

## koma

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   non vedo l'ora di tornare a casa per provarlo  intanto via ssh lo emergo.
> 
> Ultimamente poi ho provato uno splendido giro 
> 
> Passo dal v4 della mia ragazza (libero) vado sull'adsl v4 di un mio amico (interbusinness) ed esco in v6 (he) ed entro sulla mia macchina in v6 (sideralis) per entrare in fastweb (lan) così accedendo al mio pc in lan (home).
> ...

  Semplice pèer arrivare alla mia macchina fastweb da un ipv4 senza ipv6  :Wink:  solo che c'era un lag pajura

----------

## hellraiser

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*    *koma wrote:*   non vedo l'ora di tornare a casa per provarlo  intanto via ssh lo emergo.
> 
> Ultimamente poi ho provato uno splendido giro 
> 
> Passo dal v4 della mia ragazza (libero) vado sull'adsl v4 di un mio amico (interbusinness) ed esco in v6 (he) ed entro sulla mia macchina in v6 (sideralis) per entrare in fastweb (lan) così accedendo al mio pc in lan (home).
> ...

   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

